# Booster le ibook 12' pour 200E max



## Phobos028 (7 Décembre 2005)

Salut,
Je viens de recevoir un ibook 12' de base (1.33GhZ, 512mo de ram, combo, 40Go, etc) et j'hésite à faire différentes choses pour booster un peu les perfs de ce bijou 
À votre avis pour un budget de 180E que mieux vaut-il faire ?

Changer le disque dur d'origine pour un Hitachi 60Go 7200trs/min (170¤)
Ajouter 1Go de ram pc2700 (160¤)
Ajouter 512mo de ram pc2700 (car 1Go de plus ça ne sert à rien ?) (60¤) 
Autre ?
Je précise au niveau de mon utilisation que je ne joue pas ni ne fait de montage vidéo.
J'ai cherché des benchs pour ces différents changements mais c'est la croix la bannière, je ferai sans doute un jour le changement de dd ou de ram en plus mais pour l'instant mon budget ne me le permet pas


----------



## philia (7 Décembre 2005)

C'est bien de préciser ce que tu ne fais pas mais si tu nous disais ce que tu fais !?

Sinon déjà pourquoi eprouves tu les besoin d'upgrader ton IBook et quelle config d'IBook as-tu ?


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Décembre 2005)

Pour les benchs de mac, c'est par ici http://db.xbench.com/


----------



## Phobos028 (7 Décembre 2005)

philia, je fais tout le reste: bureautique, développement web, multimédia, retouche photo parfois etc 
Si je souhaite le booster un peu c'est parce que je le trouve lent 
La config d'ibook je l'ai donnée, la basique, celle qui est la moins cher, sans aucunes options sur l'apple store: 1.33GhZ 512mo pc2700 40Go de dd Airport extreme bluetooth, ecran 12.1' 
Merci étudiant, j'avais déjà vu ça, par contre j'ai du mal chercher j'ai pas trouvé exactement ce que je voulais


----------



## Thane (7 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai exactement la même config que toi, et au vu de tes besoins le plus interressant pour toi serait de changer le disque dur. C'est vraiment le point noir sur l'ibook. Moi je vote pour le Hitachi 60 gigo 7200 tour.
Ajouter de la mémoire pour une utilisation bureautique ne changera pas grand chose selon moi (sauf si tu fais des traitements lourds et en masse sur les photos).


----------



## Thane (7 Décembre 2005)

et pour 26 euros de plus tu as la version 80 gigas :
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=13_171_466_688&products_id=4689


----------



## kertruc (7 Décembre 2005)

Phobos028 a dit:
			
		

> Si je souhaite le booster un peu c'est parce que je le trouve lent



C'est marrant comme c'est subjectif la lenteur... j'ai un iBook G4 800 et je ne le trouve pas lent...

D'ailleurs qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par lent ?

Lent dans le traitement ? dans l'ouverture des applis ? au démarrage ?

Le risque en changeant le DD c'est de perdre la garantie... 
Ça en vaut vraiment la peine ??


----------



## Phobos028 (7 Décembre 2005)

C'est vrai que ça fait réfléchir de risquer de perdre la garantie mais si je le fais dans un centre agréé il n'y aura pas de problèmes à part au niveau de la carte de crédit :s)
Je le trouve lent dans l'ouverture des applis et au démarrage, et même dans les applis, je suis habitué à ma debian 64 bits sur intel dual core et raid avec deux raptors alors c'est sûr que c'est dépaysant !


----------



## philia (7 Décembre 2005)

OK en ouverture d'applications ou au démarage je le trouve un peu lent...mais ça me gene vraiment pas parce qu'après en utilisation ça me convien vraiment...


Donc si c'est à ce niveau je dirais eventuellement aussi le disque dur plus rapide...mais n'oublie pas qu'il chauffera plus et que ce sera au détriment d'un peu d'autonomie...

Pourquoi pas un externe FW ? Pas de probleme de garantie...


----------



## kertruc (7 Décembre 2005)

Phobos028 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça fait réfléchir de risquer de perdre la garantie mais si je le fais dans un centre agréé il n'y aura pas de problèmes à part au niveau de la carte de crédit :s)
> Je le trouve lent dans l'ouverture des applis et au démarrage, et même dans les applis, je suis habitué à ma debian 64 bits sur intel dual core et raid avec deux raptors alors c'est sûr que c'est dépaysant !



Si c'est que ça alors tu devrais laisser ton iBook en veille pour ne pas avoir de lenteur au démarrage.

Pour ce qui est du démarrage des applis, tu gaves de Ram, et tu ne les quittes pas... comme ça, c'est au poil !


----------



## philia (8 Décembre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est que ça alors tu devrais laisser ton iBook en veille pour ne pas avoir de lenteur au démarrage.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du démarrage des applis, tu gaves de Ram, et tu ne les quittes pas... comme ça, c'est au poil !



Par contre si tu ne l'éteins plus pense à enlever la batterie (mais quand meme à t'en servir de temps en temps) parce que sinon elle risque de souffrir si elle est branchée en permanence


----------



## .Steff (8 Décembre 2005)

philia a dit:
			
		

> Par contre si tu ne l'éteins plus pense à enlever la batterie (mais quand meme à t'en servir de temps en temps) parce que sinon elle risque de souffrir si elle est branchée en permanence



Ho si peu...


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Décembre 2005)

philia a dit:
			
		

> Par contre si tu ne l'éteins plus pense à enlever la batterie (mais quand meme à t'en servir de temps en temps) parce que sinon elle risque de souffrir si elle est branchée en permanence


Non pas d'effet mémoire,
il faut juste penser à la vider de temps en temps c'est tout


----------



## Phobos028 (8 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais plutôt "blinder de ram"
J'attendrai la fin de la garantie pour changer de disque dur.

PS: je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait booter sur un dd externe  (mais bon je préfère pas me trimballer des trucs en plus du ibook, si je l'ai pris petit c'est bien pour ça )

PS2: vraiment super le mode veille !


----------



## cyberyoyo (8 Décembre 2005)

Phobos028 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos réponses, je vais plutôt "blinder de ram"
> J'attendrai la fin de la garantie pour changer de disque dur.
> 
> PS: je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait booter sur un dd externe  (mais bon je préfère pas me trimballer des trucs en plus du ibook, si je l'ai pris petit c'est bien pour ça )
> ...



Bon choix la RAM  512 Mo en plus devrait être suffisant et avec les 140 ¤ qu'il te reste, tu pourras upgrader par un DD plus tard si besoin


----------



## cameleone (9 Décembre 2005)

Tu peux aussi guetter la disponibilité de cela :

http://www.grosbill.com/fr/memoire/...mm-CRUCIAL-1-Go-PC2700-(-333MHz-)-CT12864X335

Le Go de Ram à ce prix-là, c'est plutôt intéressant. Elle est "sur commande" pour l'instant, mais était disponible la semaine dernière, et pourrait le redevenir bientôt.


----------



## theverglades (9 Décembre 2005)

bonjour, lorsque je j'avais commandé mon ibook 12" j'avais demandé un disque dur de 60Go, et lorsque je l'ai recu le DD faisais 30Go alors je retourne à l'apple center pour le faire changer ou trouver un compromis. Le mec m'a répondu qu'ils ne changeaient plus les DD des Ibook parce que ca prend un temps fou (le mec m'a dis 4 h mais je trouve qu'il exagére un peu) avec le risque de casser un truc. donc du coup ils m'ont filé a  la place un DD externe Lacie firewire 40Go. Donc réflechie bien pour ton changement de DD!


----------



## kertruc (9 Décembre 2005)

Sauf que le risque de casser un truc, c'est leur risque à eux... pas le tien...

Je trouve pas ça très pro comme attitude...


----------



## cyberyoyo (9 Décembre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que le risque de casser un truc, c'est leur risque à eux... pas le tien...
> 
> Je trouve pas ça très pro comme attitude...



Tout à fait d'accord, -1 pour l'AC


----------



## theverglades (9 Décembre 2005)

ouais c'est sur... surtout que maintenant j'aimerai bien changer mon DD ainsi qu'installer un super drive sur l'ibook... mais j'ai pas envie de le faire tout seul, je vais essayer de me trouver un petit gars sympa lol


----------



## Phobos028 (10 Décembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup Cameleone pour ce bon plan !

Je commanderai sans doutes lundi (niveau compatibilité c'est sûr de sûr ? enfin sur le papier je vois bien que les specs sont ok mais on est jamais trop prudent car chez crucial ce n'est pas cette barrette qu'ils conseillent)


----------



## cameleone (10 Décembre 2005)

Aucun problème sur mon iBook avec cette barette... Tu peux y aller, d'autant plus que je viens de voir la disponibilité : de "sur commande" elle est passée à "2 à 4 jours". Ca ne devrait donc pas mettre trop de temps. Compte quand même une dizaine de jours, voire deux semaines...


----------



## Phobos028 (11 Décembre 2005)

Voilà c'est commandé, ils demandent tout de même près de 10¤ d'assurance


----------



## cameleone (11 Décembre 2005)

Oh non, l'assurance est facultative, c'est une case à décocher dans le résumé de commande... mais c'est vrai qu'elle est cochée d'office !


----------



## Phobos028 (15 Décembre 2005)

Et voilà, ram reçue et installée !
Absolument aucun problèmes à signaler, ça marche du tonnerre de Zeus


----------



## philia (18 Décembre 2005)

Phobos028 a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, ram reçue et installée !
> Absolument aucun problèmes à signaler, ça marche du tonnerre de Zeus




Donc tu as installé les 1Go de marque crucial en plus (de 512 d'origine c'est bien ça ?) et le comportement d'OSX est vraiment plus rapide, ton IBook est boosté dans quelle proportion ? Tu as installé la barette toi meme (tu as trouvé l'explication ou ?) ?

Désolé pour toutes ces question mais ça me travaille et ça pourrait bien me tenter...


----------



## Phobos028 (18 Décembre 2005)

J'ai installé le giga de ram en plus des 512 d'origine. moi même.

J'ai pas cherché de tutoriel, ma curiosité m'avait poussé à retirer délicatement le clavier pour apercevoir un trappe fixée par 4 vis cruciformes très petites avec à gauche un schéma explicant comment insérer la ram.

Donc j'ai pris mon petit tournevis d'horlogerie et j'ai dévissé délicatement le capot, pour insérer la ram doucement et en écartant les pinces en pressant un peu avec le tournevis si ça bloquait un peu.

Constat: je lance toutes les applies en même temps sans perdre de pêche, comme on m'avait si bien conseillé et donc je peux tout utiliser sans ralentissement. Mais la vitesse de lancement des applications ou du démarrade de mac os x ne change pour ainsi dire pas, donc je met en veille. Pour les redémarrages occasionels je lance toutes les aplis de mon doc directement et je reviens 5 minutes après 

Je suis très content de cet achat, et tes questions ne me dérangent pas le moin du monde


----------

